# VSP SGT Michael W. Johnson 6/15/03



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

5 years, it hardly seems possible Mike!!!
We will always remember you and we keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers!
Michele

http://www.dps.state.vt.us/vtsp/memorial/johnson1.htm

http://www.dps.state.vt.us/vtsp/johnson/index.html


----------

